
Test and Code Podcast #61: A Retrospective - variedthoughts
https://testandcode.com/61
======
variedthoughts
This episode is a look back on 3 years of podcasting, and a bit of a look
forward to what to expect in 2019.

I talk about: \- statistics for the show, including download counts, etc. \-
how many episodes are about testing, how many about non-testing topics. \-
Python vs language agnostic topics \- solo vs guest episodes \- the top 5
episodes \- stuff like that

And then a retrospective like:

\- what went well \- what was lacking \- what's next

I'd like feedback on what you think went well, was lacking, and where to take
the podcast.

